# Another update?



## brody30

Just got an email from the moto boards asking for testers. Anyone know what's coming out?fixes?

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk

Edit:








Will most likely break your root and not allow for old sbf... new way may be released, but no info so far....


----------



## BlueGrizzlies

I'd guess fixes...I got the email too. I can't imagine they'd be upgrading to 4.0.

I'm probably going to stick to CM9...


----------



## oddball

It will probably be a bunch of bug fixes and it will probably lock out sbf too the way the droid x update did


----------



## biggiesmalls657

Stock will never replace custom made roms. Sorry moto, this is my phone.

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------



## MrB206

I'd ask them what they want testers for.... to try to see if you can get details on what's changed. No way in Hell I'd sign up, though. Maybe if I was a stock user only.


----------



## xnap30

Never got an email but I never registered either so yeah I'd like to see where this progresses... Probably just a bug update. Motorola did the same thing for the Atrix 2 or some other phone. It's posted in the Motorola Forums and it said the email was asking for 100 tests for a small bug update in GB


----------



## n00dle

The X and D2G got bug fixes, this is probably just the D2 version. BTW, a new DX Sbf was released that matches the update. You can't roll back to prior, but at least they have something to fall back on.

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------



## rusty815

the email distinctly says its for the d2g and not the d2, but im pretty sure its just a bug update.


----------



## brody30

Sorry , forgot to specify it was for the D2G.. it does seem to be for various bug fixes from what has been posted since I started the thread.. Im not usually a stock user, but was for a time when we were in transition from Froyo to GB..


----------



## eddyzenl

* Motorola Droid 2 Global Gets 4.5.629 Update*

Verizon is officially pushing a new firmware update for its *Motorola Droid 2 Global* - the GSM/CDMA world edition of the Droid 2 handset. the latest update bumps the build number up to *4.5.629* for the Droid 2 Global handset. The new software update bring much needed bug fixes and enhancements to the Droid 2 Global handset's system. Here is the full changelog of the 4.5.629 update:

*# *Device can be enabled with Wireless Alerting System.
*# *Addition of the Google Security Patch to improve security level.
*# *Improved ability to access and receive Gmail messages when the Mobile Hotspot is turned on.
*# *Fixes error that replicated thumbnails in message threads.
*# *Fixes the issue where the handset may power ON without any user interaction.
*# *Adjusted camera settings will be saved even after the handset shut down.
*# *Resolved possible device resets while playing music.
*# *NO more Out of Memory errors.
*# *You can play WAV files from Voice Visual Mail.
*# *You can download, save and use the purchased ringtones.​


----------



## x13thangelx

And I can almost guarantee you that it breaks root and ability to sbf back (judging from the DX .621 update).


----------



## SaurusX

x13thangelx said:


> And I can almost guarantee you that it breaks root and ability to sbf back (judging from the DX .621 update).


I agree. Anyone who takes this update thinking that Motorola has good intentions is an idiot. They closed all known root exploits on the DroidX with their devil update and now here it comes for the D2.


----------



## brody30

from what has been released so far on DX they have a new sbf already, which really doesnt hurt anything... Though since I started this post all details have come out about the update... I will update the OP with all those details....


----------



## SaurusX

abalsor said:


> from what has been released so far on DX they have a new sbf already, which really doesnt hurt anything...


Except that you can't go backwards and what's even worse is you can't get root. OTA Rootkeeper doesn't fully work either as it only retains root for the apps you already have. Maybe some people are happy with that. Not me. Motorola has some sadistic Android programmers working for them. They obviously keep up with the rooting and ROMing communities and are intent on shutting them down.


----------



## Jabberwockish

I didn't know an update could break SBF'ing back to an older stock ROM&#8230;guess I'll wait and see what others report before I try installing this.


----------



## x13thangelx

SaurusX said:


> Except that you can't go backwards and what's even worse is you can't get root. OTA Rootkeeper doesn't fully work either as it only retains root for the apps you already have. Maybe some people are happy with that. Not me. Motorola has some sadistic Android programmers working for them. They obviously keep up with the rooting and ROMing communities and are intent on shutting them down.


Honestly, I'd be pissed if they didnt atleast try to close root exploit's. They're security risks for everyone that doesn't root their devices (which is by far the majority of users). Us rooters accept the risks that come with rooting, people that have their phone rooted without knowledge do not.

Currently you cannot root on the device because the droid easy root or w/e uses an adb based exploit, however with ones like rageagainstthecage that could be ran on the device they were security risks.

edit: us rooters also take precautions by having the Superuser app which denies SU permission until you give them. With root exploits they don't have that.


----------



## bikedude880

Jabberwockish said:


> I didn't know an update could break SBF'ing back to an older stock ROM&#8230;guess I'll wait and see what others report before I try installing this.


Well, when you control what can be installed on the device, you could do anything you want.

Regarding the changes: What a bunch of crap. About the only thing even REMOTELY interesting is 


> Fixes the issue where the handset may power ON without any user interaction.​


But when has /any/ device shown that attribute? Five bucks says moto is locking it down for good as a way to "persuade" us to buy new hardware. If they don't bump the kernel version to 2.6.35 in this update, consider the device dead in their eyes.


----------



## xnap30

It might as well be dead in their eyes... From Moto, you can expect the droid 5 to be announced in 3...2...1...


----------



## MrB206

Yea, see that makes more sense. VZ is ultimately going to push to you, NOT Moto, so having Moto ask you to test seems like a bad decision for the user.


----------



## Jabberwockish

bikedude880 said:


> Well, when you control what can be installed on the device, you could do anything you want.


I guess I misunderstood the nature of SBF flashing; I thought it overwrote EVERYTHING on the device, bootloader included. Is this incorrect? If I'm running 4.5.608 and SBF back to 2.4.330 (assuming that is possible), will I still have the newer bootloader from 4.5.608?


----------



## x13thangelx

We only have the one bootloader so no real way to test with us. With the X they changed bootloaders and you at one time there was an sbf floating around that allowed you to change it to the older one so you could sbf back to the original version.

I'm not sure what causes the X to brick if trying to sbf to an older version. I havent seen a copy of the update and when I got mine yesterday it was on for all of 10 minutes before I was flashing CM9 on it.

Someone had said it was because they changed recovery. However that doesnt make sense because it was changed on all of the GB updates for our generation and we can sbf back to froyo without any problems.


----------



## Chaos2092

Was this already pushed out? Because my roommate also has a D2G and he was literally just about to try and OTA up and flash a Cyanogenmod build...


----------



## Gasai Yuno

bikedude880 said:


> But when has /any/ device shown that attribute? Five bucks says moto is locking it down for good as a way to "persuade" us to buy new hardware. If they don't bump the kernel version to 2.6.35 in this update, consider the device dead in their eyes.


You'll lose this bet.

There are lots of people reporting that automatic power on after switching the phone off; see DroidForums.

As for me, the most interesting fix is the camera settings fix, period. Someone needs to rip the new camera APK from the update .zip.


----------



## brody30

Chaos2092 said:


> Was this already pushed out? Because my roommate also has a D2G and he was literally just about to try and OTA up and flash a Cyanogenmod build...


Its not out yet.. its in testing to motoforums only... he should be fine....


----------



## SaurusX

x13thangelx said:


> Someone had said it was because they changed recovery. However that doesnt make sense because it was changed on all of the GB updates for our generation and we can sbf back to froyo without any problems.


That was just speculation on my part. P3Droid tweeted that you can't roll back because Motorola updated the cdt.bin... whatever that is. Definitely something to look for in this new D2 update.


----------



## Jabberwockish

If someone more knowledgable than I would point me in the right direction, I'll see if I can't retrieve the update.zip my phone tells me it has downloaded. It doesn't appear to be on the microSD card…do I need to load up the Android SDK and figure out how to use ADB?


----------



## MrB206

If you took it OTA, I believe that gets pulled to the cache on the phone, not the SD. Use root browser and search for 'update' on the phone, rather than the SD card.


----------



## Jabberwockish

No luck locating it. My phone is not rooted at the moment-had to be running stock 4.5.608 to receive the update for the soak test. Is there any way to copy the update.zip from a non-rooted phone?

Would rooting now leave the update.zip intact? I know it would prevent me being able to re-download it OTA.


----------



## Jabberwockish

BTW, this update is numbered 4.5.629.en.US, for the curious.


----------



## MrB206

Rooting shouldn't delete files, only exploit and add SU and BusyBox (Provided you use Pete's Tools). So if you take the OTA and root, it should be there, unless it deletes the zip after install. An option might be to download the OTA, but NOT install it. If you're rooted when you take the OTA, you should be able to find the downloaded zip.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Rooting doesn't even prevent the update from installing. You could update rooted 2.4.29 to 2.4.330, and rooted 2.4.330 to 4.5.608. Sure you'd lose root in the process, but the point still stands.

And yeah the update is usually downloaded to the cache directory.

I'm pretty sure it's also possible to rip it apart and make a CWM-compatible package that updates to 4.5.629 leaving the bootloader intact. Our main concern with this should be that the phone might automatically download and install the update by itself if you don't have CWM installed and/or some bloatware removed.


----------



## Jabberwockish

Gasai Yuno said:


> Rooting doesn't even prevent the update from installing. You could update rooted 2.4.29 to 2.4.330, and rooted 2.4.330 to 4.5.608. Sure you'd lose root in the process, but the point still stands.


I may be misremembering, but I thought in the last two soak tests, people had problems downloading and/or installing the updates on rooted phones. Maybe it was only the download step, though.

If y'all are confident I should be able to root without deleting update.zip from /cache or wherever, I'll give it a try, most likely tomorrow.


----------



## MrB206

No, you can download and even apply an update... it just removes the root. People come into problems when they root and remove programs from stock, which is why I and others recommend people freeze apps if they're going to use that nandroid in the future.


----------



## Jabberwockish

Gotcha. Thanks for the clarification. I'll post again after I try to root&#8230;and hopefully have an update.zip to share.


----------



## Jabberwockish

Edit: *Installing this update will make it impossible to root your D2G until/unless a new root exploit is discovered.* All currently known root methods, as well as SBF'ing back to older stock ROMs, are disabled by this update.

Blur_Version.4.5.608.A956.Verizon.en.US.zip (19.5 MiB/20.4 MB)

MD5: a68c93b62a77a47a022dd60989d77ce4

System version: 4.5.629.A956.Verizon.en.US

Android version: 2.3.4

Draft, unofficial changelog from the soak test forum:



> *Gingerbread Security improvements:* Security patch integration from 2.3.6
> *Shortcuts on SD card:* Addresses problems with shortcuts to applications disappearing from the device when the applications were moved to SD card
> *Thumbnails in MMS:* Improve display of correct images in MMS
> *3-way calling:* Fixed end last call option
> *Yahoo mail notifications:* Yahoo mail notifications now correctly displayed
> *Purchased MMS ringtones:* MMS ringtones can now be saved after a purchase
> *Music player:* Improved device stability while playing music
> *Duplicate messages:* Resolved condition where user receives duplicate messages
> *SD card:* Fix implemented to avoid SD corruption error
> *Camera settings:* Settings now saved after device is powered down
> *Overall stability:* Resolved conditions that could lead to the device resetting, and improved and handled possible use-cases under which the phone powers on by itself
> *WAV files:* WAV files from VVM can now be played
> *Gmail on Hotspot:* Gmail is correctly received when hotspot is turned on


----------



## hgrimberg

The Droid 2 global was famous for having a terrible gsm connectivity to the point that it was almost useless as a phone using the gsm bands from the Americas 850-1900.
It was a bit fixed with the gb update. Is Motorola completely fixing this issue at last? Any improvement in gsm?

Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Jabberwockish said:


> The Droid 2 global was famous for having a terrible gsm connectivity to the point that it was almost useless as a phone using the gsm bands from the Americas 850-1900.
> It was a bit fixed with the gb update. Is Motorola completely fixing this issue at last? Any improvement in gsm?


Do you mean 3G or 2G?


----------



## hgrimberg

Gasai Yuno said:


> The name is correct. The 2.4.330 to 4.5.608 update file was called Blur_Version.2.4.330.A956.Verizon.en.US.zip, same with 2.4.29 to 2.4.330, etc.
> 
> Do you mean 3G or 2G?


I mean 2G. Usually reception is ok when you switch to GSM only but when it is in GSM/UMTS you can barely get calls. At least that was happening before the gb update which improved reception a lot, allthough not as good as the Milestone 2 could be. I think it was always the cdma radio conflicting with the gsm radio.

Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk


----------



## Jabberwockish

In case anyone is still wondering, I have received positive confirmation from a member of the soak test that the 4.5.629.A956 update closes the root vulnerabilities that have previously been exploited on D2G Gingerbread.



> I tried the droid 4 root (motofail), Pete's one-click root and some others. Like with the Droid X, it does seem that things are currently not rootable.


And yes, reverting to any older (rootable) stock ROM via SBF is also blocked by this update.


----------



## SaurusX

Jabberwockish said:


> In case anyone is still wondering, I have received positive confirmation from a member of the soak test that the 4.5.629.A956 update closes the root vulnerabilities that have previously been exploited on D2G Gingerbread. And yes, reverting to any older (rootable) stock ROM via SBF is also blocked by this update.


Surprise! Moto strikes again!


----------



## pantherium

I really hope that I don't get that annoying pop up notification till this update is rootable. I stayed with Froyo for a while because of the whole Wifi-Tether issue till someone posted a guide on how to edit the bandwidth. With the new update I realize I'll have to edit it again but if it fixes the problems with GingerBread it will be well worth it.


----------



## sirgaspar

Yeap, after update the 2.4.29 SBF will brick the phone. Had to give it a shot for my roommate who was using my old D2G on AT&T (with stock Blur). He took the update without thinking about it and it must have updated the radio cause he couldn't connect to AT&T after that.

Now the phone won't be connecting to anything for a while =P


----------



## pantherium

The 2.4.29 update is FroYo correct? I haven't been keeping up with sbf files in a while, but I do know that there is a GB sbf for D2G now. Has anyone tried that one, or does it still brick the phone?


----------



## Scooter70

Wife's D2G is updating to an OTA right now. It's not rooted so I don't care whether it breaks root or not.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gasai Yuno

pantherium said:


> The 2.4.29 update is FroYo correct? I haven't been keeping up with sbf files in a while, but I do know that there is a GB sbf for D2G now. Has anyone tried that one, or does it still brick the phone?


Repeating, any SBF prior to 4.5.629 bricks a phone running 4.5.629.


----------



## pantherium

Gasai Yuno said:


> Repeating, any SBF prior to 4.5.629 bricks a phone running 4.5.629.


Ah, sorry about that. Well nonetheless unless something changes fast I will be moving away from Motorola devices when my upgrade is ready to be renewed. And darn, I really liked the hardware.


----------



## sirgaspar

pantherium said:


> The 2.4.29 update is FroYo correct? I haven't been keeping up with sbf files in a while, but I do know that there is a GB sbf for D2G now. Has anyone tried that one, or does it still brick the phone?


GB SBF makes no difference, confirming Gasai Yuno's post.

Edit: I was trying the FroYo SBF so I could re-apply the radio hack and get the phone back to AT&T bands.


----------



## hgrimberg

pantherium said:


> The 2.4.29 update is FroYo correct? I haven't been keeping up with sbf files in a while, but I do know that there is a GB sbf for D2G now. Has anyone tried that one, or does it still brick the phone?


Yes, there is another gb sbf somewhere in these forums, no need to go back to froyo anymore. I tried it and it works.

Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk


----------



## hgrimberg

Scooter70 said:


> Wife's D2G is updating to an OTA right now. It's not rooted so I don't care whether it breaks root or not.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Is it the latest update? Let us know your experience with this new update. Is it rootable?

Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk


----------



## rusty815

hgrimberg said:


> Is it the latest update? Let us know your experience with this new update. Is it rootable?
> 
> Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk


This has already been answered, there are no known exploits so root at this point is not possible yet.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

hgrimberg said:


> Yes, there is another gb sbf somewhere in these forums, no need to go back to froyo anymore. I tried it and it works.


Your post might seem a little confusing for this discussion.

To clear things up: hgrimberg's post refers to flashing the 4.5.608 SBF over 2.4.x and 4.5.606...4.5.608-based ROMs, not over 4.5.629.


----------



## Jabberwockish

hgrimberg said:


> In case anyone is still wondering, I have received positive confirmation from a member of the soak test that the 4.5.629.A956 update closes the root vulnerabilities that have previously been exploited on D2G Gingerbread.
> 
> And yes, reverting to any older (rootable) stock ROM via SBF is also blocked by this update.


To be crystal clear, there exist SBF files for system versions up to 4.5.608. The new OTA update is 4.5.629. At the present time there is no method available to root 4.5.629. Installing the 4.5.629 update and then SBF'ing an older system version will brick your phone. There may or may not ever be an SBF file or a root method available for 4.5.629 in the future.


----------



## yokem55

So, if I have a bunch of the bloatware frozen and clockwork recovery installed, the ota won't take at all right?


----------



## Gasai Yuno

yokem55 said:


> So, if I have a bunch of the bloatware frozen and clockwork recovery installed, the ota won't take at all right?


Most probably yes.

You could rename /system/etc/security/otacerts.zip to be extra safe, though.


----------



## KingLo

Has anyone tried the Droid 4 Root Exploit?


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Yes, people already tried it and it doesn't work.


----------



## jportmusic

Hey, greetings everyone.

I have a D2G, which had rooted .608 on it. VZW pushed the .629 update to me overnight. Instead of thoroughly researching first, I went ahead and installed, assuming I could just SBF if I couldn't re-root. Well, I couldn't re-root, and I got my trusty SBF out and proceeded to brick my phone, with the whole MEM_MAP Blank / Service Req'd message in the bootloader and everything.

If I read the collective info in this thread correctly, I am assuming this phone is basically dead until some good samaritan(s) decide(s) to create a new SBF with this version.

Am I correct?


----------



## Evalina

Phone problem this morning. They tried to hit me with an update. I rather resented the last system update (For instance I noticed a distinct change in the voice recognition system and several changes in the way the multi touch keypad would seem to add extra words with no space onto normal words (very irritating)).

So Now I want to do something about this old system, 4.5.608 and avoid getting the new one 4.5.629 completely.

I looked at some videos and am impressed at how easy it seems to install a "ROM".

However I am not sure where to start with the 4.5.608 as my current system. bricking flashing all the common jargon is unknown to me. I am really far behind at this 'rooting'. Any suggestions would be of help to me. Thanks.

Oh, and my phone is in airplane mode right now. I think they cant touch me this way. The update is threatening to start the second I turn the wireless on, even shows a [ 0%download ] bar.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Evalina said:


> Phone problem this morning. They tried to hit me with an update. I rather resented the last system update (For instance I noticed a distinct change in the voice recognition system and several changes in the way the multi touch keypad would seem to add extra words with no space onto normal words (very irritating)).
> 
> So Now I want to do something about this old system, 4.5.608 and avoid getting the new one 4.5.629 completely.


Rename

/system/app/BlurUpdater_VZW.apk
/system/app/BlurUpdater_VZW.odex
/system/etc/security/otacerts.zip

to something else. E.g., add .bak to the file names.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

jportmusic said:


> If I read the collective info in this thread correctly, I am assuming this phone is basically dead until some good samaritan(s) decide(s) to create a new SBF with this version.
> 
> Am I correct?


Yes. And it's not even guaranteed you will be able to revive it with that 4.5.629 SBF image in case it ever pops up.


----------



## ddaniel51

FYI, it was stated by the moderator in the Motorola forums that RSD Lite was not supposed to be a publicly available software and therefore it's use and recovery from same is not supported. In other words, if you use it and break your phone you might as well take up kite flying because Motorola isn't going to help you.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Newsflash: SBF images are also not supposed to be publicly available.

People who go "OMG DOES ANYONE KNOW WHEN WILL MOTOROLA RELEASE THE SBF" make me facepalm.


----------



## jportmusic

Thanks Gasai... time to reach for the spare BlackBerry and wait a while.

I took the car dock down off the windshield, guess I won't be needing *that* anytime soon.


----------



## Vypor

Well it didn't take the droid x long to get a new sbf after the new update so maybe we'll see a SBC soon. Until then I suppose I'm not roming my phone. Fortunately I kept my current roots with ota root keeper and can still freeze the bloat. Actually proud of myself for taking the prep time this morning since I had just woke up and it was 6:30. I've done some pretty dumb things after having just woke up.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## Vypor

FYI I still have full root abilities. I downloaded some root apps that weren't given root access before the update and they still get root abilities. Dunno if I'm special or anyone else has this luck. Once again I used voodoo root keeper. I backed up root, temp unroot, ota, restore root, deleted root backup and then decided to create a new backup. Anyone try getting a SBF for this yet?

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## Evalina

I've been around a long time, and I am never more irritated by things than bad updates. Don't they know this is my phone

Just a little morning vent.

It's not just the motorola it's a really irritating new version of IE. They even changed the position of my bookmarks. What are they thinking? What are they on?

Thank you Gasai for responding. Though I haven't yet got any clue. What I really need is to know how to program computers...I really don't have time for this.
Anyone know what will happen if I let the update come on my phone? WIll it be relocked by Verizon?


----------



## Evalina

perfect piece of machinery. They put the original update on while I was still paying their outrageous bills. Would you believe they tried to charge me $300 one month when I made a few hundred extra minutes of voice calls! OUTRAGED and quit paying.


----------



## Evalina

Free man


----------



## Evalina

Yo check this. I know this is a little off topic. The most irritating thing about this IE 9 update is the way it has designed itself to take over all my tabs with the same page (for instance RootzWiki). They have placed a 'favorites' bar where the tabs are.

SURELY THEY JEST!

so every time I go to click on my accustomed location for tab A (in the 'favorite' bar) it is really just the 'favorite' bar and causes the previous tab B (now at the top) to be overtaken by the same window as the other 4 tabs. DISGUSTED!

ok sorry for posting 4 times in a row as a new member. These Updates are really keeping us cretins on our toes!


----------



## davepmer

Looks like they patched the bootloader with this update. A fairly large patch as well 2,863,756 bytes. Not sure if anyone has a copy of our original bootloader that we could somehow update back in. fyi I did not apply the update and have locked it out least till we figure out how to undo its damage.


----------



## davepmer

can cwm install a modified update? One where the bootloader, and radio are left alone.


----------



## x13thangelx

should be able to.... Would require someone posting a system dump after they take the update though.


----------



## davepmer

I was thinking more of modifing the update to remove all the damaging updates and keep only the good. As for damaging updates, I was thinking the bootlooader patch, the bp patch, the cdt patch, and the recovery patch then trying to apply the unsigned update through cwm. shouldnt need signed since I am not changing anything that is locked


----------



## davepmer

Anyone know if this is updating the kernel?


----------



## x13thangelx

Not possible then. It requires the signature check to patch iirc. Its been a while since ive looked into OTA though so could be wrong.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Well, TBH's 4.5.606 was made for CWM.


----------



## davepmer

does adb still work after the update?


----------



## Gasai Yuno

adb, as the Android Debug Bridge, surely works if you have USB debugging enabled.

So I'm not sure what you mean; any Android phone has it.


----------



## davepmer

was hoping someone that had the update could do an adb pull of the system. Might help in getting it rooted. SBF is another story, my guess is the new bootloader uses a different cert key set. Just guessing but I believe that what is happening is the bootloader is erasing the phone, but because the keys are wrong in the old spf files, the new bootloader is not writing the old sbf to the phone. Only way to fix that would be to somehow get the keys or somehow put the old bootloader on.


----------



## davepmer

x13thangelx is there maybe a way to apply the update patches to an adb system pull on a desktop?


----------



## Gasai Yuno

You cannot reliably get the whole /system from 4.5.629 because, since you don't have root rights, you don't have access to most directory listings and to certain files that are root:root/**0.


----------



## The Solutor

hgrimberg said:


> The Droid 2 global was famous for having a terrible gsm connectivity to the point that it was almost useless as a phone using the gsm bands from the Americas 850-1900.
> It was a bit fixed with the gb update. Is Motorola completely fixing this issue at last? Any improvement in gsm?
> 
> Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1326323


----------



## Chaos2092

I'm getting a refurbished replacement tomorrow in the mail because my screen died on my old one... I'm going to be LIVID if it comes preloaded with this new update.


----------



## Vypor

Someone PM me with instructions on getting a system dump and I'll post a dump. I have the new update and still rooted

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## x13thangelx

adb /system
zip and upload
???
profit

that easy....


----------



## Vypor

Awesome that's what I figured. Just had to make sure. Bare with me as last week I crashed my partition tables on my laptop and I'm currently loading phone drivers and ect... note to self and everyone else, gparted does not play well with win7 partitions. Learned that when making room for win8. Now that I've formatted the whole dang thing I got three partitions: win7 win8 and my files so that I don't lose them again

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## Vypor

So where do you host a 150 MB system dump of .629?

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## lilshade52

anyone have that file ????
bricked phone here
need the downloaded 4.5.629 update


----------



## Vypor

lilshade52 said:


> anyone have that file ????
> bricked phone here
> need the downloaded 4.5.629 update


No one has the SBF yet. Hoping that will change sooner or later

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## Vypor

Gasai Yuno said:


> You cannot reliably get the whole /system from 4.5.629 because, since you don't have root rights, you don't have access to most directory listings and to certain files that are root:root/**0.


I'm special


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Vypor said:


> So where do you host a 150 MB system dump of .629?


Mediafire? Or any other similar service?


----------



## Vypor

Gasai Yuno said:


> Mediafire? Or any other similar service?


Gotcha, well at the time i had forgotten about mediafire and i didnt have any accounts with any ither services so its sitting on my dropbox right now. I think angel has already got it. I can upload it elsewhere later on today i suppose.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## Vypor

For the System Dump of .629
http://www.mediafire.com/?218g27vzv4fg242


----------



## mystro

So if i bricked my phone am i screwed until someone gets there hands on the new SBF?


----------



## BlueGrizzlies

mystro said:


> So if i bricked my phone am i screwed until someone gets there hands on the new SBF?


Pretty much, sorry. The .629 update blocks the ability to SBF to anything previous.


----------



## jportmusic

VZW is sending a replacement handset as a customer loyalty thank-you, even after tech support asked me point blank if I'd been fooling with rooting the phone and flashing ROMs. They thanked me for my years-long patronage, and for bringing my wife over from AT&T.

On days like this, I really like Verizon Wireless.


----------



## jportmusic

Chaos2092 said:


> I'm getting a refurbished replacement tomorrow in the mail because my screen died on my old one... I'm going to be LIVID if it comes preloaded with this new update.


I got a warranty replacement D2G for a dead screen back in November 2011, and it came in the mail with Froyo on it. I think these things sit in a warehouse and don't get that much attention. My bet's on no update loaded on your replacement, but I'll be curious to know.


----------



## jportmusic

<Speculation>

With Google's purchase of Motorola's handset manufacturing division, Google would be running the show... It seems, to me, they now have the say-so to enforce Android security patches to the device firmware level... so, now we have strangely picky bootloaders. Makes sense to me.

</Speculation>


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Google doesn't run anything yet. Motorola Mobility is still a separate company. Security updates are a completely normal thing.

Do you get surprised as much when Microsoft releases a new security update for Windows?


----------



## kurpter

looks like me phone when the same way, i was flashing a new rom and the update beat me to it and now im stuck. hope a dev can help us out soon. thanks


----------



## davepmer

Does anyone know where the bootloader or even the recovery gets the certs from, is internal to the bootloader / recovery , or is it a cert somewhere in the file system?


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Certificates are stored in the recovery image inside /boot which is signed and protected. To replace them, you need to provide valid certificates to the bootloader/recovery.

So yes, they are stored in the /boot filesystem.


----------



## davepmer

Then I should be safe to try to load the system dump file. to a d2g and let it boot


----------



## davepmer

My guess is that the old sbf's are not working because those certificates have been changed. That rsd lite is going ahead and erasing the d2g file system but because the certificates no longer match the bootloader is not writing anything back to the file system.


----------



## davepmer

Well I must have missed a symlink, it almost boots, but not quite


----------



## Chaos2092

jportmusic said:


> I got a warranty replacement D2G for a dead screen back in November 2011, and it came in the mail with Froyo on it. I think these things sit in a warehouse and don't get that much attention. My bet's on no update loaded on your replacement, but I'll be curious to know.


It actually came with .608 on it, I wish it had come with Froyo because I ended up needing to SBF anyways after bootlooping... I did it my old way and everything worked perfectly fine after that. Weird stuff


----------



## fulvi0

hi i m looking for vzn 4.5.629.a956 sbf for Droid 2 Global
pls help where can i find it 

thank you


----------



## Gasai Yuno

fulvi0 said:


> hi i m looking for vzn 4.5.629.a956 sbf for Droid 2 Global
> pls help where can i find it


http://www.motorola.com/


----------



## fiveball02

Gasai Yuno said:


> http://www.motorola.com/


Hillarious!!!

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## mystro

Gasai Yuno said:


> http://www.motorola.com/


Lolz, i wish


----------



## davepmer

well if anyone is interested, I did get the system dump of 629 to boot. Works really well with the 330 radio , the 330 bootloader, and the 608 kernel. Believe the only reason for the new kernel was to patch the exploits that were used to get root and the changes to the bootloader was to lock out the ability to go back to something rootable and the new radio was to ensure that we could not crack the usa gsm lock . Sounds more like something vzw had mototola do.

Course I have a new fear, what is to stop a company like motorola or vzw from pushing an update to puposely kill a whole model of phones. Thus ensuring that they would get people to renew their contracts to get a new phone. If they could push to a single phone what is to stop them from killing a phone on say month 18 or 19 of the customers 2 year contract, phone would be out of warranty so in order to use the service the customer would have to renew the contact to get another phone.

Could motorola and vzw be heading down this path???

Motorola was right our droids were vulnerable to an outside hacker. The outside hacker even had and still has the certs to hack into our droids.

I for one no longer consider motorola as a trusted source. neither does my droid


----------



## BlueGrizzlies

davepmer said:


> well if anyone is interested, I did get the system dump of 629 to boot. Works really well with the 330 radio , the 330 bootloader, and the 608 kernel. Believe the only reason for the new kernel was to patch the exploits that were used to get root and the changes to the bootloader was to lock out the ability to go back to something rootable and the new radio was to ensure that we could not crack the usa gsm lock . Sounds more like something vzw had mototola do.
> 
> Course I have a new fear, what is to stop a company like motorola or vzw from pushing an update to puposely kill a whole model of phones. Thus ensuring that they would get people to renew their contracts to get a new phone. If they could push to a single phone what is to stop them from killing a phone on say month 18 or 19 of the customers 2 year contract, phone would be out of warranty so in order to use the service the customer would have to renew the contact to get another phone.
> 
> Could motorola and vzw be heading down this path???
> 
> Motorola was right our droids were vulnerable to an outside hacker. The outside hacker even had and still has the certs to hack into our droids.
> 
> I for one no longer consider motorola as a trusted source. neither does my droid


If they issued a "kill update", they'd probably get sued. You legally own your phone...they're not allowed to just take it from you, even if they really want you to upgrade.


----------



## Vypor

davepmer said:


> well if anyone is interested, I did get the system dump of 629 to boot. Works really well with the 330 radio , the 330 bootloader, and the 608 kernel. Believe the only reason for the new kernel was to patch the exploits that were used to get root and the changes to the bootloader was to lock out the ability to go back to something rootable and the new radio was to ensure that we could not crack the usa gsm lock . Sounds more like something vzw had mototola do.
> 
> Course I have a new fear, what is to stop a company like motorola or vzw from pushing an update to puposely kill a whole model of phones. Thus ensuring that they would get people to renew their contracts to get a new phone. If they could push to a single phone what is to stop them from killing a phone on say month 18 or 19 of the customers 2 year contract, phone would be out of warranty so in order to use the service the customer would have to renew the contact to get another phone.
> 
> Could motorola and vzw be heading down this path???
> 
> Motorola was right our droids were vulnerable to an outside hacker. The outside hacker even had and still has the certs to hack into our droids.
> 
> I for one no longer consider motorola as a trusted source. neither does my droid


By getting the 629 dump to boot do you mean you updated to 629 sbf brick and unbricked your phone by piecing the software together? Or did you just dump it on top of everything else you had?

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## Gasai Yuno

davepmer, with the release of 4.5.629 I now consider Motorola a vendor that actually cares about security vulnerabilities.

It's a business phone. 99% of its users never ever root their devices, but they do use Corporate Sync.

A rootable phone with Corporate Sync set up is a security hole.

Your post, basically, can be read as "they're such jerks". These updates did not kill the devices. For those who got theirs bricked during update Motorola issued free replacements.


----------



## jportmusic

Replacement phone arrived today - completely back in business, thanks all.


----------



## davepmer

I did not apply the update, I made a cwm zip of 629 from the system dump. I have the 330 radio and bootloader and can sbf between 608 330 and 29 sbf files, and I have the kernel from 608. I seem to have all the fixes well less the closure of the root explots.

As for security, yes the root explots were a security risk, but so is the ablity for someone to push an update to your phone. Has anyone heard of the root explots being used by an outside party over the web to make changes to a phone? Now would it not be possible to push an update to your phone and the update keep track of all you do and everywhere you go and report that to someone on the outside?


----------



## Gasai Yuno

You should probably share that CWM package for interested parties.


----------



## x13thangelx

davepmer said:


> Has anyone heard of the root explots being used by an outside party over the web to make changes to a phone? Now would it not be possible to push an update to your phone and the update keep track of all you do and everywhere you go and report that to someone on the outside?


Sure, assuming you could somehow get a shell on one of verizon's servers that they use to push out updates and then upload your own and push it out. Very very unlikely to happen.

As for the first part: Its not normally abused to make changes, its abused to steal information off the device. Be it passwords, emails, or whatever else someone could want.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

x13thangelx said:


> Sure, assuming you could somehow get a shell on one of verizon's servers that they use to push out updates and then upload your own and push it out. Very very unlikely to happen.


You left the "signing" part out.


----------



## x13thangelx

I kind of assumed that wouldn't be much of a problem if you could accomplish the rest of that.

Sent from my DROID2 Global using RootzWiki


----------



## Gasai Yuno

I'm sure signing is a process that isn't done on the update servers. It would be really insecure to keep the signing keys on the same servers.


----------



## davepmer

Well here it is the cwm zip file for a sort of 629 update. I say sort of because it does not change the radio, bootloader, or kernel and it is pre rooted. Also I locked out the OTA rom updates as I assume that any OTA update would require you to have the 629 bootloader, kernel and radio.

This zip will work with any current radio 29, 330 , 608 or even the 629. It needs to have a GB kernel, 606, 607, 608 or 629's. as normal dont blame me if you mess up your phone. Course if you do not have the OTA 629 update and this messes up your phone you can sbf back to anything 608, 330 or 29.

Thanks to Vypor for the system dump.

fyi I never tried uploading a file like this before, hope this works

http://www.filefactory.com/file/c4f7344/n/d2g-gb-629-oem.signed.zip


----------



## davepmer

Well crap seems to have a wifi problem. Not sure why If anyone has any idea as to why let me know. The wifi does work, but for some weird reason it will not get an ip address from my router. If I manual set the ip address on my dorid 2 global the wife connects and works.


----------



## sjwoodard

I fortunately checked before downgrading, but for those that bricked their phones I'm wondering if the Linux sbf_flash method could work instead of RSD. Somebody could boot up a Linux shell in Windows using Cygwin and follow the instructions at http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1321061 . Just an idea. In the meantime I'll be waiting for root...


----------



## Gasai Yuno

sjwoodard, I'm not sure what exactly you don't understand about "the keys were changed".

You cannot flash older firmware. It's impossible. The loader doesn't accept the keys presented by those older images.


----------



## sjwoodard

Gasai Yuno said:


> sjwoodard, I'm not sure what exactly you don't understand about "the keys were changed".
> 
> You cannot flash older firmware. It's impossible. The loader doesn't accept the keys presented by those older images.


It was just an idea. No need to be rude.


----------



## Vypor

RSD lite = ezSBF = Linux sbf. They all do the same thing just future reference.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## Snow02

Vypor said:


> RSD lite = ezSBF = Linux sbf. They all do the same thing just future reference.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


Almost. Rsd lite will flash the radio, but sbf flash in Linux doesn't.


----------



## x13thangelx

It will if its included in the sbf.


----------



## dcleclair

I approved the update before I realized what it was updating, and now I'm stuck with 629. Since the update my Droid 2G hangs frequently and is noticeably slower. I have had to pull the battery twice now while using the GPS navigation, and that has been infuriating and dangerous. Has anyone else noticed this and should I waste my time bitching to Verizon? My unit was rooted and running Samba, but otherwise not modified. Any suggestions?


----------



## Vypor

dcleclair said:


> I approved the update before I realized what it was updating, and now I'm stuck with 629. Since the update my Droid 2G hangs frequently and is noticeably slower. I have had to pull the battery twice now while using the GPS navigation, and that has been infuriating and dangerous. Has anyone else noticed this and should I waste my time bitching to Verizon? My unit was rooted and running Samba, but otherwise not modified. Any suggestions?


My bluetooth is more screwed up now than it was before. Sometimes I have to tell Sync twice to call a certain number because the audio command completes and dials but never brings up the dialer on the phone so the call fails. HOWEVER, the call does go through and dials the number but all I see is call fail. Calling the second time usually brings up dialer but by that time the person is returning my call while I'm calling them so it goes to voicemail (peachy). I wish I knew how to fish for sbf files because I'd totally be all over it. But I still have root amazingly so I'm good for now.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## hgrimberg

I had to sbf back to stock froyo. Now it updated to 2.4.330 and right after that, it is now, at this very moment, downloading a new update. Is this possibly 608 gb or it is by passing it and going straight to 629? Please help! I just want to stop at 608 so that I can install some other rom. What should I do?


----------



## Gasai Yuno

hgrimberg said:


> I had to sbf back to stock froyo. Now it updated to 2.4.330 and right after that, it is now, at this very moment, downloading a new update. Is this possibly 608 gb or it is by passing it and going straight to 629? Please help! I just want to stop at 608 so that I can install some other rom. What should I do?


I don't think there's a cumulative 4.5.629 update, but first, when it offered you to update it displayed the update's target version; second, when it finishes downloading and tells you update is ready it will also display the target version.

You can also download the 4.5.608 OTA update file from somewhere and install it via stock recovery ("install update from sdcard"), or get the 4.5.608 SBF image and flash it right now.


----------



## hgrimberg

Gasai Yuno said:


> I don't think there's a cumulative 4.5.629 update, but first, when it offered you to update it displayed the update's target version; second, when it finishes downloading and tells you update is ready it will also display the target version.
> 
> You can also download the 4.5.608 OTA update file from somewhere and install it via stock recovery ("install update from sdcard"), or get the 4.5.608 SBF image and flash it right now.


Ok, it was just 4.5.608. So I wont install 4.5.629 after this one. Flashing the 608 sbf was not letting me access the recovery to wipe data for some reason I dont know. After installing galnet miui, my gsm data in Argentina was not working anymore, whereas it was working in Uruguay that has the 2100 frequency. Argentina has the same as ATT in the US.
Not only it was not letting me have gsm data BUT ALSO REVERTING TO GB STOCK FROM A NANDROID BACKUP i HAD it was doing the same, no gsm data anymore. I think it was all due to galnet miui. I'll install miui 11.9 test rom that was the latest stable rom I had with gsm data.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

hgrimberg said:


> was not letting me access the recovery to wipe data for some reason I dont know


Did you press the volume buttons simultaneously? Or did you only try the Froyo way, the Search key?


----------



## hgrimberg

Gasai Yuno said:


> Did you press the volume buttons simultaneously? Or did you only try the Froyo way, the Search key?


Good point. I didn't. I should remember next time. Thank you.


----------



## drdyno

Gasai Yuno said:


> Rename
> 
> /system/app/BlurUpdater_VZW.apk
> /system/app/BlurUpdater_VZW.odex
> /system/etc/security/otacerts.zip
> 
> to something else. E.g., add .bak to the file names.


So everytime I try to do this, it gives me insuficiant permissions. any special way I am supposed to do this?


----------



## x13thangelx

Have to have root permissions to...


----------



## drdyno

I do


----------



## x13thangelx

Mounted rw?


----------



## Naesen20

davepmer said:


> well if anyone is interested, I did get the system dump of 629 to boot. Works really well with the 330 radio , the 330 bootloader, and the 608 kernel. Believe the only reason for the new kernel was to patch the exploits that were used to get root and the changes to the bootloader was to lock out the ability to go back to something rootable and the new radio was to ensure that we could not crack the usa gsm lock . Sounds more like something vzw had mototola do.
> 
> Course I have a new fear, what is to stop a company like motorola or vzw from pushing an update to puposely kill a whole model of phones. Thus ensuring that they would get people to renew their contracts to get a new phone. If they could push to a single phone what is to stop them from killing a phone on say month 18 or 19 of the customers 2 year contract, phone would be out of warranty so in order to use the service the customer would have to renew the contact to get another phone.
> 
> Could motorola and vzw be heading down this path???
> 
> Motorola was right our droids were vulnerable to an outside hacker. The outside hacker even had and still has the certs to hack into our droids.
> 
> I for one no longer consider motorola as a trusted source. neither does my droid


I take it we can't use the built in "update.zip" option in the android recovery screen to get this to work? Just got a refurbished and it came with the update, so I lost access to CWM and root.


----------



## Vypor

Naesen20 said:


> I take it we can't use the built in "update.zip" option in the android recovery screen to get this to work? Just got a refurbished and it came with the update, so I lost access to CWM and root.


Nope
Zip != sbf

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## Naesen20

Vypor said:


> Nope
> Zip != sbf
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


I know that, I've sbf'd plenty of times. But this is a CWM zip for flashing the update for CWM recovery. I've got the .629 update, so no root and no CWM access, but I can get to the default recovery menu (where you would apply a factory data reset) and use the option "apply sdcard-update.zip" or the equivalent.

Will this zip file provided by davepmer be useable on the default zip update option via built in recovery? The reason I'm asking instead of trying is because I don't have a dev phone and this is my primary phone.


----------



## x13thangelx

Naesen20 said:


> I know that, I've sbf'd plenty of times. But this is a CWM zip for flashing the update for CWM recovery. I've got the .629 update, so no root and no CWM access, but I can get to the default recovery menu (where you would apply a factory data reset) and use the option "apply sdcard-update.zip" or the equivalent.
> 
> Will this zip file provided by davepmer be useable on the default zip update option via built in recovery? The reason I'm asking instead of trying is because I don't have a dev phone and this is my primary phone.


No, it wont flash because it isnt signed by moto.


----------



## Naesen20

Figures. I'll keep looking for exploits then.


----------

